# Checkerd Flag Raceway Waycross Ga



## RACER TIM (Dec 8, 2008)

:wave: Hellow Onroad Racers.
Just to let every one know .just whent from concret to ozite carpet.:woohoo:
Track is located in building with power and tables first come first serve.



home track Class


4wd touring car any chassis. as long as its 4 wheel drive
body- touring car or sedan Replica.
motor- 19 turn brushed or 13.5 brushless.must prove legal.
Batteries- 3200 to 5400 nimh or lipo . max volts for lipo is 8.44
Tires- Foam or slick tires only. no treaded tires allowed.
esc- any speed control allowed.
Ride Height- 5 mm from bottom of chassis to table.
running ilap counting system .amb personals want pick up.
have transponders at track. for race day
:woohoo:any class can be added:woohoo:

track location 3225 harris rd. in Industrail park
wayross Ga.

for more information.
contack tim bye email [email protected]
or phone after 5 oclock pm time. 912-614-0567.

track opens 12 noon saterday and 12 noon sunday.

hope to see you sone.
thanks racer tim


----------



## dougglo (Jun 15, 2008)

*Checkerd Flag Raceway*

We Will Be Closed This Saturday 4th. Open On The 5th.


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

*Good luck*

Good luck,

From new track down here in Florida, Green Cove Springs..
we run I lap as well...
Phil//// [email protected]

www.rc-International-speedways.com


----------



## dougglo (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks Phil we at Checkerd Flag wish you the best as well. i can't come this weekend due to pylon racing at americus. maybe some of the others here can make it, i will pass the word on to them.
Keith


----------



## snoopy (Feb 22, 2008)

I-lap? Where can I find out more about that?


----------



## dougglo (Jun 15, 2008)

try this site, should be what your looking for. Keith

http://www.rclapcounter.com/


----------

